# Bath NY 65 ac. farm will be for sale



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

Due to tragic circumstances late last year, I will be selling my farm.
It is presently set up with approx 30 acres hay field, and 30 acres with 4 equal size paddocks with brand new high tensile fencing on locust posts. Perfect for intensive rotational grazing, and able to be organically certified.Water at each paddock. I am 250 miles away from the farm and work 7 days a week, so I don't want to be an absentee landlord.Property is appraised at $145k. I will try to post pictures for anyone interested.


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

Is there a home on the property? What about gas leasing on the property or surrounding properties/in the area?


----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

gas rights at present with the person we bought it from, when he passes, i receive them.
house needs some sprucing up, has new electric, some new windows


----------



## sde219 (May 19, 2010)

Sorry for your circumstances. What are the taxes like the property? Are there any outbuildings/silos or other structures?

Probably not realistic for me to be interested but my family would love it if we were to be closer to them.


----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

hay barn with old timey stations
machine shed that can double as calving pen etc
some small outbuildings
taxes about 2500 year iirc


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like a sweet deal to me. Not too far from where we are now..If only I had the $$$'s would really consider it. Best of luck in finding a new owner. Shouldn't take you very long..


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

I would like to check it out. I'm only 45 minutes away.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

would love to see some pics


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

lol the taxes seem too low for that much land in Ny state.

sounds like a dream property. wish i could afford it!


----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

just have to find some
will be from over the last summer


----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

you can put more than one picture in a post.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks lovely. Wish you the best.


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, looks great. If it weren't for the gas lease issue we might be interested. I wish they weren't doing this gas thing in such a beautiful place as CNY!!!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Haven't they stopped any gas drilling until further notice in NY state..I sure hope they have. It is becoming quite a mess here in upstate PA. Still looks interesting to me. Like what I see..??


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The area around Bath is very beautiful and has the best deer hunting in the State. Sorry you have to put it up. Hopefully it will someones dream.


----------



## Handyman (Sep 11, 2009)

They put a temporary ban on horizontal drilling, but vertical drilling can continue. The state is working on rules for this newer drilling technology, hydraulic fracturing.


----------



## Jackie G (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Are there any woods on the property? Are you able to give address? I am not to far and may want to look. thanks


----------

